# The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2. Update on book 10.



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi all,

This is a synopsis of book 2 of the Peacekeeper series.

*Synopsis*

The people of the small farm community of Arley Tennessee are attacked by a well organized group of Marauders who plan to return in a few days and annihilate the men and take the women captive as sex slaves. But the sophisticated radio equipment aboard the Peacekeeper intercepts a message detailing the plot. The men and women of the newly christened Peacekeeper face their first real test.

A routine call causes a six man team to be dispatched to deal with a rogue bully who is tormenting the residents of Jewel Mississippi. But when the team arrives they find no ordinary bully. As a sniper picks off their members one by one, in desperation an emergency call is made to the Peacekeeper base. Pete Damroyal learns that an old nemesis is killing the Peacekeeper team.

In the aftermath of the devastation of the United States rumors abound. One rumor is enough to cause the Peacekeepers to journey to Jonesboro Louisiana. Something is killing the people of that community. Some of the locals want to help unravel the mystery deaths, however they are hindered by some of their fellow townsmen. The hostile townsmen want to keep a town secret from being revealed. Can the Peacekeepers unravel the mystery before another person succumbs to the fangs and claws of the mystery killer?

A thousand outlaw bikers are headed for the small town of Alamo Tennessee. They are bent on taking hostages to use as human shields as they push through Peacekeeper territory on their journey south. Can the Peacekeepers prevent the mass abduction of city residents or will history repeat itself? Will Alamo spell disaster for the Peacekeepers?











Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Birth of the Peacekeepers. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13723.msg262947.html#msg262947

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13727.msg262982.html#msg262982

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13728.msg262994.html#msg262994

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,13729.msg263001.html#msg263001

*Ricky Sides* Action Adventure/Science Fiction. The Peacekeepers, The Citadel. Book 6. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21627.msg404283.html#msg404283

*Ricky Sides* Short Stories. Adventures in Reading. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16207.msg310740.html#msg310740

*Ricky Sides* Nonfiction. The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,18808.msg466759.html#msg466759


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A link for the book!











Betsy


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you again Betsy.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Announcing a price change.

The price of this book has been reduced to $3.00.


This book introduces Pol Bleakman, the brilliant scientist who was a member of the original peacekeeper development team. Pol's discoveries and hard work greatly increase the capabilities of the peacekeeper ship.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 2, Some Gave All has been extensively reformatted to better serve the Kindle community. The new version is now live.

This book introduces the Peacekeeper Medal of Valor. Someday I have to find the art to truly represent that medal.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Book 2 has now been fully vetted by a publishing company. I signed the contract with Books in Motion for the audio release a few days ago. In the fullness of time it is my hope that the rest of the series will also be vetted and contracted. 

Getting book 2 vetted by the publisher was a learning process for me. I applied what I learned during this experience to the rest of the books, thus the overall quality of the series was improved as a result.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Some Gave All, Book 2 of the peacekeeper series should be available for $2 at Amazon's Kindle store soon. It already says $2 at the search page.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=peacekeepers+ricky+sides&x=17&y=22

But at the book page it still lists the old $3 price. Since I don't yet own a Kindle I cannot check to see if the price has changed by clicking the buy button.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This is just a thank you to the kindle community. Your support has made this the best month to date for book two of the series. For that support I am grateful. I hope those of you who have purchased this book found it enjoyable. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm pleased to announce that this book is now selling at $1.99. I tried placing the price at $2 but that price was never changed in the store so I reduced it one cent more to see if that would cause the price to drop. 

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,


As always I want to thank you Kindle customers who continue to purchase the Peacekeepers. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This week I had some exciting news concerning this book when Todd Aune, the art director at Books In Motion, sent me a first draft of the cover. I was very excited by the cover which contained all of the elements that I had requested. 

Well I referenced the Kindle book in a response to Todd and he said he'd see if he couldn't come up with some new art for that cover. So hopefully I'll have a new cover for this book in the near future.

As always I wish to express my appreciation to you Kindle customers who continue to purchase the book. Thank you.

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

This week I'm pleased to make an exciting announcement regarding _Some Gave All_.

As I've mentioned in the past, Books In Motion recently contracted for the audio version of this book. Well this week Todd Aune, the art director, came through with an exciting new cover for my ebook version.

I'm excited because the cover incorporated all the main elements that I requested. The structure on the left is the Peacekeeper hangar. The structure on the right is the command center. You readers will note that the land between should be flat and not the ravine depicted in the cover, but I didn't raise a fuss because it looks splendid to me. The tombstones and figure on the cover will have special meaning to anyone who has read the book. They'll even know the man's identity.










The new cover art has been added to the Kindle version and should be available in a few days.

As always I want to thank you Kindle customers for supporting my series.

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving everyone.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I finished Book 1 earlier this week and started on Book 2 this afternoon.  Quite a good series, so far anyway.  I do find myself thinking of the Peacekeeper as being similar to the "ship" (vs the pod)  in Distant Cousin, which if you have not read it yet, it is a good read, but different from this group.

Love the good and bad aspects though and looking forward to getting through the other books.  How many are there in all Ricky?


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

There are currently five books in the series. I have the beginning of a sixth, but keep wavering on whether or not the fifth should be the last book in the series. I've already changed my mind twice regarding book six. Currently book six is on hold while I work on another book project.

I'm glad you enjoyed book one. However I should tell you that the rest of the series is a bit different. Book one introduces the main characters and supplies the backstory. The rest of the books are considerably more action adventure oriented. 

Book one presents the birth of the peacekeepers, but the other books present the growth and development of that organization from its relatively small beginning to a large cohesive force working to keep the peace while other Americans struggle to rebuild the devastated country.

Along the way you'll see some old characters from book one and some new characters as well. You'll also see the characters from book one grow and form bonds. 

I've never read Distant Cousin but if you recommend the read I just may get a copy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to inform Kindle customers that this book will remain at $1.99 at least the rest of this year, but the last week of the year I plan to make a decision to keep _Some Gave All_ priced at that figure or take it to $3.99. I don't want to blind side anyone with that price increase so I'll probably be referencing the possible price move weekly.

As it stands now, this book has no reviews. I'd consider it a great kindness if anyone who has read the book would please review it for me. Good, bad or indifferent, your opinions all count to me.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I have completed the revision of this book. It should be live in the Kindle store in a couple of days.

Again I apologize to my customers for the errors in the books that you purchased. I assure you that I am working as hard as I can to correct these issues.

If you purchased this book and would like to get an updated version that fixed errors please use this link:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.

QC64J

To the rest of the Kindle readers I say take advantage of this limited time offer and grab a copy. 

Merry Christmas, I'm off to begin work on book 3, Liberty or Death.
Ricky Sides


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a reminder that the opportunity to grab a free copy of this book will expire after the first of the year. Don't miss out on the opportunity while it lasts.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.

QC64J

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I just wanted to say thank you to the Kindle readers who have purchased this book in the past. This book still hasn't been reviewed by anyone, so if you'd  review the book I'd appreciate that very much.  

Have a great day everyone.
Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

I just finished this one a little while ago.  Very cool.  I enjoyed seeing how the new Peacekeeper force and community came together.  By the end of the book I'd forgotten, but most of these folks were strangers to each other not long before they teamed up.

Good storytelling here, I read until I couldn't keep my eyes open because I didn't want to put it down.  Ccome to think of it, I could have used "Text to Speech."

Well done, Ricky Sides.  On to Book 3!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Dave. I'm glad you enjoyed the book.

What a coincudence that you mention this tonight. I've been reading your Disney World spoof, Snodgrass Vacation. I think you did a marvelous job on the book. Your character Dave reminds me of Chevy Chase. 

I hope you enjoy book three.

Have a great night.
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I would like to thank you folks who have purchased this book this month. It's been a decent month for the book.

In other news, I'm crossing my fingers that nothing goes amiss with the files I've submitted for my latest book. Amazon's Kindle version of _The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense_ previewed well. The photographs lose quality, but appear to me as if they will still adequately instruct the reader. Unfortunately the smashwords Kindle edition completely omits the photographs, though their PDF version has them.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

I owe a huge thank you to Jason911 and Edith for their participation in the project. Jason worked up a really great cover for both the Kindle versions and the paperbacks. Edith worked tirelessly burning the midnight oil as a technical consultant on the project.

If all goes well, then in another week I'll take up book six of the peacekeeper series where I left off. I think I need a few days downtime. The past two weeks have been exhausting but rewarding.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Today is sample day for me, ill take a look


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. That's kind of you.

Ricky


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Ricky, you better get to work on book 6 because I'm just about to tackle number 4.  Great storytelling, my friend!


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hey, thank you Dave.

Believe me I miss my favorite peacekeeper characters. I hope you enjoyed book 3. It almost has too much action.   Book 4 is a bit more sanely paced, but I'm afraid book 5 is equally crazy.

And you need to get on that Snodgrass sequel of yours. I can't wait to see more interraction between Dave and Vinnie.

Have a great night,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just wanted to let you all know that for at least the next month all of my Kindle titles are priced at $1. This will permit readers to purchase the entire five book peacekeeper series for five dollars.

Enjoy,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the little flurry of sales today on some of my books. I think the word is starting to get out about my dollar sale.   Remember that the prices will go up after the end of the month, so if you've been considering the peacekeepers, there will never be a better time to buy.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'm happy to say that this book now has its first review. I'm pleased.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

Thank you Kindle readers for the sales this month. 

There are just a few days left in the Peacekeeper $1.00 sale. Currently all five of my Peacekeeper books are available for $1.00 each. The prices will be changing to $1.99 on or near the first of March, so there are just a few days left.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## helenrt (Jan 16, 2010)

I wanted to let you know I've finished the 3rd book and i will start the 4th one today. I just love these books. In fact they had a lot to do with my decision to buy a Kindle. I just received my Kindle yesterday, before I was reading the books on my laptop. I can't wait to try the kindle. But i wanted to let you know I love this series. I am 65 years old and I read alot. I'm just getting into these Post Apocalyptic books and some i really like. Being a Bible end time student, these books really attract me. Keep up the great work. This is the first time I've ever posted anything to an author, but i believe in giving flowers where flowers are due, and my Mother always said to give them to her while she was still alive.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Helen,

Thank you for your gracious post. I'm glad that you like the books. I always enjoy hearing from my readers. As to your Mother's quote, that's one sentiment that I share.

I hope that you continue to enjoy the peacekeeper series. Book 1 is written to instruct the reader in several survival aspects, as well as entertain. The rest of the books of the series are more action adventure oriented. Book six is in the works, and is going to be released in the coming months.

If you've never done so, I encourage you to go to the product page for the audio book and listen to the actor Reed McColm's sample of the audio book. Having already read book one, that audio sample will be a treat for you to hear.

I hope you enjoyed book 3 as much as I enjoyed writing the book. In many ways that book is my favorite of the series. But my books are like my children. I love them all.

If you are open to doing so I'd appreciate a review of the books you've read, but I realize that many people don't like doing reviews.

In closing I'd just like to say that you are my first reader who has stated they bought a Kindle partially due to my books. That is significant to me. It touched me to such a point that as soon as I post this I will call my wife into the room so that she can see what you've said.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

This book has much in common with book six that I am currently writing.

I'd like to thank all of the readers who recently purchased this book. It will always be a special book to me because it introduces one of my favorite characters, (Pol Bleakman,) and some interesting new technology.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there everyone,

Thank you for continuing to support the peacekeeper series with your purchases.

The editing on book 6 is going well. I look forward to sending copies on to the Beta readers in another five or six days

Now here is a surprise. I'll probably begin work on another book set in the peacekeeper world, soon after book 6 is released, because there is another story I want to tell.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to let you know that book six is now being published at the Kindle store. It's available at smashwords and should be available in the Amazon Kindle store within a matter of days.

Here's a link to the smashwords page:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10992

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another fantastic month of sales. February and March have been the two best months for sales since my arrival in the Kindle market, and I'm grateful fir every single purchase.

Have a great day, You've already made mine!

sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon folks,

I'll make it official and announce that tomorrow I'm beginning work on book 7 of this series. My current plans are to write book 7, and then write two other books that I am considering. Both are based on short stories from _Adventures in Reading._ Of course, these plans could change, but book 7 is definitely next on my agenda.

Now for a word of thanks. Sales the past two months have far surpassed my expectations. This author appreciates every single sale. Some of you have written reviews. Some of you have tagged my books, and I suspect that a few of you have spoken to friends about my books. I sincerely appreciate all of your efforts.

Sometimes it seems to me that saying thank you just isn't enough. For that reason I'm giving you access to get two of my books free.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Free book coupon code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Free book coupon code: UZ46T

Thank you again,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I just wanted to tell you that for another week, you can get two books free.

Adventures in Reading.

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6651

Free book coupon code: ZM45D

The Ultimate in Women's Self-Defense.:

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/8669

Free book coupon code: UZ46T

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there,

If you like adventure books, this book is for you. Thank you for your continued support for the peacekeeper series.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Overnight, sales for this book surpassed the former record. I'm grateful to all of you who have purchased this book in the past. Of the books of this series, _Some Gave All_ is second in sales only to _The Birth of the Peacekeepers._ This tells me that a good percentage of readers who purchase the first book in the series opt to buy the second book as well. The rest of the series is statistically close in performance, but book 1 has also surpassed its best month to date.

Thank you for your patronage. One sale at a time, you are making my dreams of having the series read come true. I want you all to know that I never take a single sale lightly. Indeed, I'm like a kid on Christmas morning when I open the DTP board and find sales. It's like discovering extra presents under the tree back when I was a kid. Yes. _I can still remember that feeling!_ 

_Thank you Kindle readers!_

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon folks,

Thank you for your continued support. 

Now for a few tidbits of inside information on this book. When I research a site that I plan to use in one of the Peacekeeper books I use google maps to study the site. If you pull up the google earth images of Alamo, you can zoom in on the sites of the Peacekeeper roadblock, the forest utilized by the strike team, and the road where the battle bikes took on the bikers.  

You can also view Jonesboro, Louisiana, and see the woodlands that are featured in the book.

My research is thorough. In most cases, I even research the city population stats and demographics. These factoids can and do influence the storylines.

Now you know a bit more about how these books are written.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good afternoon Kindle readers,

Here's another tidbit of information concerning this book.

As you know, book one introduced the ship, but it is book 2 in which the ship really seems to become intimately familiar. From meetings in the tiny mess hall to conversations in the cargo bay, section by section the crew makes the ship their home. The infirmary is also highlighted in multiple scenes.

Patricia's skill at utilizing the database for research is also established, and those futuristic radio hats are located.

Book 2 also sees the establishment of the peacekeeper moto, _Some Gave All,_ which is engraved on peacekeeper tombstones.

As always, I thank you for your continued support of the series.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

First, I want to thank you all for the record breaking sales for this book this month.  Sales have already surpassed those of last month by six books, and last month was the best since the release of the book.

Across the board, the whole series is doing great. I owe that success to you Kindle readers who must be talking about the books to your friends. I also owe it to the members of the tags, tags, tags thread for their efforts in tagging my books.

In short, if I am enjoying a modicum of success, I realize that it is you the Kindle customers, and the other authors here who have been helping me that I have to thank for that good fortune.

*Now for some news.*

Later this week, (probably by the weekend,) I expect to have a major announcement to make. It's premature to make the announcement at this point. All I can say today is that I am excited about recent developments concerning my fantasy series Brimstone, which has been in limbo for ages.

For those of you who are not familiar with that series, here is some information:

*Synopsis*​
_Born of the union of Artherk, god of good, and Evelyn, a mortal woman warrior, Brimstone was destined for great things. The followers of his father rejoiced on the night that Evelyn gave birth to Artherk's son but other, more sinister forces did not share in that joy. Those forces conspired against the newly born Demigod and his mother._
_When a professional assassin slays Evelyn, a powerful mage retainer loyal to her opens a portal and casts the child into it and then does battle with the assassin. On the other side of the portal, followers of Artherk take the child to safety as he emerges into the Stonehenge near the city of Lighthaven, on the island of Arakas. Later, Artherk joins his followers and gives them their instructions. An elect group of his followers is charged with the safety of his son. It will be their task to train him in the path of the warrior and safeguard him until he comes of age._
_When Brimstone comes of age, he meets Damia. She is the daughter of Ogrimar, god of evil and the lovely goddess of the sea, Shinobi. Working together, Damia and Brimstone work to maintain the balance between good and evil as they fight for the cause of justice. Soon mages, warriors, paladins, and archers join them in their eternal quest to right the wrongs of the world of Althea. This group of companions is a mixture of all alignments. Eventually they become known as, simply, The Companions._

Thank you again for the great month.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'd like to thank everyone who has purchased this book this month. It's just possible that this might be the first 100 book sales month for this book. It's sitting at 93 now, so by the math it is a statistical possibility.   

Sorry folks. I can get a bit silly over numbers at times.   

I was hoping to be able to break the big news hinted at in the post above this one, but unfortunately, I still can't. I'll spring the news as soon as possible. I'm sure you'll understand the delays when you hear the news. It's a pretty big deal. Well, to me it is, and I think you'll share my feelings on the matter.

Thank you again for the support for this book this month. I'm hopeful that a few readers will post additional reviews of the book. Statistically, it has the sales numbers now that another review may be posted soon.

Book 1 is still being discounted by Amazon, so it can be bought for $1.00 rather than the list price of $1.99.


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Book 1 of the series is still being discounted by Amazon so it can still be purchased for $1.00. Also, you can still get a free copy of Brimstone and the Companions of Althea, but I may have to unpublish that book soon. So get it while you can. 

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/15872

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

As always, I want to express my gratitude to the Kindle community. You folks are buying my books in record numbers again this month, and I appreciate that.

I wanted to let you folks know that Amazon is still discounting several of my books. 

The Birth of the Peacekeepers. book 1 is normally priced at $1.99, but is being discounted to $1.00. (Link in siggy.)

Book 2 of the series, Some Gave All. Normally priced at $2.99, is discounted to $2.00. (Link in siggy.)

Book 3, Liberty or Death, lists for $2.99, but is discounted to $1.59. (Link in siggy.)

Adventures in Reading, lists for $1.00, but is discounted to $0.79. (Link in siggy.)

I have no idea how much longer Amazon will continue to discount these books. Please check the price before you one click any of them. That said, the discounts have been in place for quite a while now, and many readers are taking advantage of Amazon's generosity.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I'm excited about book 7, _Oh Say Can You See..._ and wanted to share that excitement with you. 

This book will have something for every reader who has enjoyed these books in the past. Some readers have informed me they favor the rare romantic scenes. Others have told me they prefer the pulse pounding battles being waged. Still others have noted that they'd like to see what happens when peacekeepers interact with other nations. Well, I'm happy to say that the people who like these elements won't be disappointed by this book.

Here's a hint for you dedicated peacekeeper fans. Brush up on the history of the War of 1812. It won't take but a few minutes, but that refresher will be worth something when you read this book.

It's still way too early to announce a release date. I promise you I'm working on the project, but this is a complex book. The plotline will be the most complex of any book I've ever attempted. I won't release it until I get the green light from my Beta reader, and even then I'll be proofing it a final round.

In other news, Amazon is still discounting many of the books of this series.

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1256863753/ref=sr_gnr_spell?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&field-keywords=peacekeepers%20ricky%20sides

I'll be surprised if they leave them in place beyond the first of the month. I'm surprised they've left them in place this long. So if you've had one of these books on your wish list, you may want to pick up your copy soon. I could be wrong, but I have a feeling that these discounts will be rare after the coming changes to Amazon's royalty structure.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

Jason has come through with a cover for book 7. I'm thrilled with what he has produced. Thank you Jason. 










His cover has inspired me. Although it is still too soon to announce a release date, I am hoping for an end of August release.

The Amazon discounts are still in place for bargain hunters. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great month of sales that the series has enjoyed thus far.  

For those wondering about the progress on book 7, it is coming along rather well. I still believe it possible to release near the end of August, but that's not official yet. I am still doing some critical research for some of the scenes, and I want those sections to be just right.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Good morning Kindle readers,

I'd like to thank you readers who purchased my books last month. The books of this series sold 1,049 copies. 

Book 7 is still progressing well, but not at the rate I'd hoped. The overtime at work the past two weeks cut deeply into my writing time, so I'm quite a bit behind schedule. I am working harder on my time off to try to make up the difference. I still believe I can make a release date by the end of this month, but it's not going to be easy. I won't release the book until I'm satisfied with it.

In other news concerning book 7, the research going into the book has been fascinating. One of the action scenes takes place at Fort Jefferson 70 miles west of Key West.

Enjoy the photos. I did!

http://www.google.com/images?q=Fort%20Jefferson%20on%20Garden%20Key%20in%20the%20Dry%20Tortugas&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=800&bih=467

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you Kinbr.  

I'm quite happy about the milestone.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm thrilled with the performance of the peacekeeper series again this month. Thanks to you folks, the series is still doing well.

For those looking for word on book 7, It is still proceeding well. It is also still growing.     But I think I'll get the book completed at around the 110k word length. Then I'll begin the editing process. Another Beta reader has joined the team in the past week, so I'll have an additional pair of eyes added to the project.

With luck, the book should release at some point in September. It's just impossible to pin down a date. Much depends upon how well I've been editing the book as I go, and how long it takes to complete the editing process.

Thank you again for the fantastic month.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

There have been numerous price changes on the books in the peacekeeper series over the past two days. I thought I'd better let you readers know about Amazon's discount prices.

*The Birth of the Peacekeepers.* List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.79.

*The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers, Liberty or Death. Book 3.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers, Eternal Vigilance. Book 4.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers, Descent into Madness. Book 5.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers. The Citadel. Book 6.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.

*The Peacekeepers. Oh Say Can You See Book 7.* $2.99

I mentioned in a recent post that I was reading and reviewing some books by Kindleboard authors. Since then, I have read and reviewed William Meikle's _The Watchers Omnibus._ This book isn't in the Kindle store yet, but Mr. Meikle has plans to get it placed there in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/Watchers-Omnibus-William-Meikle/dp/0979988160/ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

I've also read and reviewed Maria Schneider's _Tracking Magic._

http://www.amazon.com/Tracking-Magic-Killian-Investigations-ebook/dp/B003H4QZAU?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20

I thoroughly enjoyed both reads, and highly recommend them.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales.

Amazon is still discounting most of the books of this series. I think it likely that they will discontinue the discount early next month. Therefore, I wanted to remind you that the discounts are currently in place.



Ricky Sides said:


> *The Birth of the Peacekeepers.* List price $1.99, but Amazon is discounting to $1.79.
> 
> *The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.* List price $2.99, but Amazon is discounting to $2.39.
> 
> ...


Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi Ricky! I got sidetracked after book 4, but I just picked up book 7 and plan to get back to it. Thanks for the hours of entertainment.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

MAGreen said:


> Hi Ricky! I got sidetracked after book 4, but I just picked up book 7 and plan to get back to it. Thanks for the hours of entertainment.


Thank you for your purchases. I'm happy to hear that you find the books entertaining. I hope you continue to enjoy the series. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I recently reedited this book. Nothing in the storyline has been changed. The editing was just to smooth the dialog a bit. I realize that some of you who have purchased it in the past may want the revised version. Here's a coupon for a smashwords copy.

The Peacekeepers, Some Gave All. Book 2.
https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/4315
Coupon Code: ZD23G

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there folks,

I'd like to announce that a reader of the series has made a substantial contribution to the understanding of how peacekeeper flight technology works. I'd thought to post it here for you to see, but quickly realized it was too long to post. Therefore, I'm posting a link to my webpage.

http://tinyurl.com/22wy9dg

I'm in the process of adding Mr Lee's wonderfully detailed analysis as bonus material to the back of the books. The revised versions of books 1 - 3 are already live on Amazon. Four and five are being published. The revised versions of books 1 - 5 are live on Smashwords. If you got your copy there, you may want to delete the old and download the latest versions. I'll have this bonus material added to the remainder of the books soon. They should be live by the end of the week.

I first bumped into Bob on an Amazon science thread that I opened seeking help with a puzzling research question. His ability to explain complex science issues in layman's terms helped me locate the answer I needed. It also revealed further questions I hadn't even realized I needed to ask. Bob spent a lot of time running the math and consulting with other educators whose specialties were useful in determining how the engines would function.

I've had a long standing offer that if a reader would like to contribute fan material such as art, I'd post it to my website, provided I found it appropriate. Mr. Lee's contribution so impressed me that I sought his permission to add it as bonus material to the end of the books. He graciously granted his permission. Thank you Bob. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I clicked publish on Amazon tonight. In a few days that book will be available. I'll open a book thread for it when the Amazon product page is ready.

It's also available at Smashwords.

Cost - $2.99

https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/35072

I'd like to say thank you to all of the Beta readers who participated in the project. I'd also like to thank Gertie for her help, and Jason's for the great cover.

I'm really pleased with the final revision. Claws was fun to write. I'm told it is also fun to read. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for the great month this series has enjoyed. It has been such a great month that I feel blessed.  


Thank you for your support,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

The series is off to another great start this month. As always, I'd like to thank you for that.

In other news, I'm proud to announce that my son is getting married in April. This will definitely have a major impact on my ability to concentrate and write. I'll continue to work on book 8 when I have the time. After the mid-April wedding, I should be able to concentrate more on getting the book written, and then turn my attention to the next project. I remain confident that I can complete both of the books I've planned to write before the end of the year. It's not set in stone, but I'd say book 8 of the peacekeeper series will be a mid year release, and the sequel to claws will be late in the year. Hopefully by November.

I'm delighted that my son has found a soul mate. Those two are perfect for each other. 

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay Ricky,
Now that I have finished book 1, I have purchased book 2.
Time to get into more of the Peacekeepers.
I knew that I was going to like it when I saw that Dona did too.
Like Dave said, I hope you are busy writing more cause I can catch up quick.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Dona was so encouraging when I first started out in the Kindle market. She always seemed to make an encouraging comment when I needed it the most. She was an amazing woman. 

I'll finish book 8 after my son's wedding the 16th of April. I put it on hold to free up my time so I could play as large a role as possible in the wedding preparations. I had no idea just what went into planning such a wedding.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

Thank you for another great month of sales. The percentage of first time buyers who later purchase book 2 of the series has increased from 55% to 63%. Across the board there has been a slight increase in this percentage ratio and that makes me happy.   

In other news, I received an email from a reader this morning that sparked an interesting train of thought. His question was what would happen to a peacekeeper vessel if an enemy used a mirror to reflect their laser, thus, causing it to hit their own ship. The answer is complicated but the short answer is that the sophisticated computer aboard the ship would note the hit and override the human gunner to shut down the laser. The outer hull of the ship is made of Huxley alloy, which gathers energy from light and stores it in the battery system. Since a laser is a concentrated beam of light, the ship would be able to withstand a hit from its own laser for a couple of seconds. This means that the pulse that rides the initial laser to the target and causes secondary explosions wouldn't have the time required to be activated. Assuming the computer safeguards activated, the ship would suffer little damage, but might receive an additional charge from such a strike.

Great question Bob. You readers keep the questions coming.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well Ricky I have finished book 2 (actually I have also finished book 3 - post that elsewhere).
This is pretty interesting.
I do like how you have dealt with what amounts to an apocalyptic event without the usual total degeneration of the human species that most writers do.
And the combination of survival/preparedness and use of science to maintain civilization is cool.  But even more so is the high moral actions of your main characters.  Actually all of the "decent" people are really decent.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. Some readers have stated the opinion that I portrayed the peacekeepers as just too good. Others share your view.

The use of peacekeeper technology to help preserve the peace while others tend to the recovery of the United States is to some extent character driven. Pol and Patricia want to see to it that their technology is not abused in such a manner as to harm the innocent. Naturally, those who love and respect those two scientists are influenced by that basic philosophy. Since those people form the core of the peacekeepers' ruling body, they are in a position to see to it that the peacekeepers stringently adhere to that premise.

Thank you again for taking the time to comment. I love hearing from readers.  

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This is just a note to say thanks for the continued great sales, and to give you an update on the progress of book 8. I'm happy with the way that book is progressing. It looks as if it's going to be a long book.   As I write these books I attempt to visualize the various scenes that I'm writing. Book 8 seems visually oriented to me. We'll see what you folks think when you read it.

Thanks again. I'm off to carry on with the saga.  


Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm pleased to announce that I have finished writing book 8 of the series and am currently polishing it. I'll send it to my editor soon and Frankie will work her magic. I am now confident that the book will release by the first of July. Possibly sooner.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I just released a bundle set that contains Books 1 - 3 of the peacekeeper series.



Now you can purchase the first three books of the epic Peacekeeper series for one low price. Enter the world that has been devastated by unprecedented natural disasters. Experience the Birth of the Peacekeepers, a group of men and women who use technology to keep the peace. Then experience their first missions as they gather momentum in their battle against the lawless.

Book 1. Details the events leading to birth of the peacekeepers.

Book 2. Follow the first few official missions of the peacekeepers.

Book 3. The peacekeepers fight to liberate people who are being oppressed by petty tyrants.

This 307,375 word set is a bargain at $4.59. Though book 1 is currently free, you're still saving on the overall cost since books 2 and 3 sell for $2.99 each. Book 1 won't be free forever. When it returns to its list price the savings will be even greater.

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has bought my books. Last month was a record sales month, and this month is shaping up to be even better. Releasing this bargain bundle is my way of saying thank you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I'm happy to announce that Peacekeeper 9 is now live on Amazon.



Now I'm working on Lina's Story.

Have a great night everyone.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Ricky got my copy.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

This book is free today. So are books 1 and 3 of the series. Adventures in Reading is also free for one more day.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Easter Kindle readers,

I'm happy to say that the progress on book 10, Deceptions is going well. I'm at about the halfway mark on the book and think it is going to turn out to be interesting to you long time readers of the series.

It's still too early to announce a release date, but I am hoping it will be near the end of May.

For those of you who may have missed seeing the cover of this book in my last update, the woman on the cover is Nora. She is the leader of the Women's Elite Corp, and puts in an important appearance in this book, as does her team. Those who read book 7 of the series will remember a woman named Ann. She also has a role in book 10. The book also introduces a new character named Joanne.










Have a safe and happy holiday.

Sincerely,
Ricky


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Kindle readers,

I wanted to update you on the release of Book 11, Despair. It looks as if it's going to be at least another month before it is ready for release. Possibly two. I'm working on it, but it is taking me longer than I expected to complete the book.

Thank you for your patience. I hope you'll think the wait is worth it when you read the book.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------

